# Hello



## briangaube (Jun 15, 2016)

My name is Brian. I'm retired since 2 years and I search to know more from Canadians metal workers.


----------



## Janger (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey Brian
Welcome to the forum! Lots of guys on here with varied interests. What are you up to?
John


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 23, 2016)

Welcome Brian!


----------

